# New MacOS Monterrey



## gsilbers (Jun 7, 2021)

Oh dear jezuz I just got used to Big Sur.









macOS Ventura


macOS Ventura brings Stage Manager, FaceTime Handoff, and Continuity Camera to Mac along with major updates to Mail, Spotlight, Safari, and Messages.



www.apple.com





It’s seems very “zoom” most of it.

I do dislike this new aesthetic where its seems there isn’t margins anymore in the apps. Like text is floating everywhere if that make sense. Less obstrusive but less robust as well. 
they keep changing these small things and I cannot change icons so they look thicker. Every icon is extremely thin in Big Sur and same here. 
Anyways…. I’m sure many macs will become obsolete.


----------



## mscp (Jun 7, 2021)

gsilbers said:


> Oh dear jezuz I just got used to Big Sur.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, the good old days of waiting for things to become compatible again. yay.


----------



## Wunderhorn (Jun 7, 2021)

Bye gone are the times when we were able to anticipate a new major version with excitement.

They keep throwing new major versions out there without ever fixing important things on the current and previous versions.
MacOS still can't properly handle multiple monitors. My two 4K 43" and the Cintiq together is Dante's switcheroo inferno!
Then add a sound processor which you can only connect via HDMI for true 5.1 surround PCM and boom, the system thinks you have yet another screen in the mix because you can't turn the damn video signal off when you set up and route your audio.

But oh yes, we definitely need updated icons, forget about productivity!
(Sorry for that ranty tone, lately Apple is pushing my buttons and that Monterey thing I have not much faith in)


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 7, 2021)

For me it’s the privacy thing. Every time i need to install anything its like trying to leave east Berlin in the 70s. 

they sure think people are dumb. Maybe the masses are and that’s why. But also the success of the App Store and sales through it is obvious they really going for Mac OS apps to charge a fee.

im usually not a hater but having been in big Sur for a while and seeing no reason why I couldn’t still be running my old Mac Pro. The metal graphics cards, the logic updates etc etc. 
all the hoops they put in place for the developers to update all their plugins.

it’s cool the new m1 chip have been a success but seems they could have gone from high Sierra to Big Sur and have the universal binary and not have to go through so many other California places that bricked non metal gpu macs, iMacs etc. 

nothing so far in Big Sur has been a thing I’m like wow… glad I updated I really needed this. Nope. In logic there are several things that are cool but none of them really needed anything high Sierra didn’t have.

it’s this freaking update up the ass I’m tired of. 
im really hopping Microsoft doesn’t fuk it up with windows 11 and they can be a good competitor to apple.
Maybe that way Apple doesn’t do the plan obsolescence so hard core anymore. 
Every new Mac OS bring a lot of bricked hardware and that’s not cool.


----------



## Wunderhorn (Jun 7, 2021)

gsilbers said:


> For me it’s the privacy thing. Every time i need to install anything its like trying to leave east Berlin in the 70s.


Haha - exactly! (And I have crossed the border between east and west Germany, in the 80s!)

BTW - In terms of privacy the M1 also has a shadow side. While everyone is blinded by the speedy performance Apple removed the use of kernel extensions for developers. This means more foot shackles for developers and more minute control for Apple. They even cloaked the data transfer to the Apple servers for some time until they reverted that after too much protesting.
When Apple is touting the privacy horn they are just deflecting from their own data harvesting. Why else would they want to disguise the traffic from applications calling home to the Apple servers?
Hypocrisy at its very best.


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 8, 2021)

Wunderhorn said:


> Haha - exactly! (And I have crossed the border between east and west Germany, in the 80s!)
> 
> BTW - In terms of privacy the M1 also has a shadow side. While everyone is blinded by the speedy performance Apple removed the use of kernel extensions for developers. This means more foot shackles for developers and more minute control for Apple. They even cloaked the data transfer to the Apple servers for some time until they reverted that after too much protesting.
> When Apple is touting the privacy horn they are just deflecting from their own data harvesting. Why else would they want to disguise the traffic from applications calling home to the Apple servers?
> Hypocrisy at its very best.



Interesting.

I do see in the App Store all this spooky stuff like “this developer can see and tie your financial info, identity to you”. Or some thing like that.
But it’s all of the apps. (or most).

It’s hard to tell what exactly these companies know and do with your info.


----------



## Giovanni dall Camera (Jun 8, 2021)

About that spatial audio thing (it is already available, but I didn't want to make a whole thread about it):
Does that mean I can listen to Apple Music songs that support Dolby Atmos with my 5.1 monitoring running on a Mac with an RME interface? Or is this only a thing with their crappy laptop speakers and some of the AirPods and that sort of thing?


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 8, 2021)

Giovanni dall Camera said:


> About that spatial audio thing (it is already available, but I didn't want to make a whole thread about it):
> Does that mean I can listen to Apple Music songs that support Dolby Atmos with my 5.1 monitoring running on a Mac with an RME interface? Or is this only a thing with their crappy laptop speakers and some of the AirPods and that sort of thing?


Here is some info 




__





Redirect Notice






www.google.com


----------



## mscp (Jun 8, 2021)

gsilbers said:


> For me it’s the privacy thing. Every time i need to install anything its like trying to leave east Berlin in the 70s.



The world where real privacy exists is long gone. But that's something for another thread. Their privacy concerns are nothing but extra layer of gimmicks for the capable hacker I bet...



gsilbers said:


> they sure think people are dumb. Maybe the masses are and that’s why.


For a company who claims to be eco-friendly but releases new products to the masses every year, yeah...they certainly do think so. But I wonder what company is really concerned with the environment these days...



gsilbers said:


> im usually not a hater but having been in big Sur for a while and seeing no reason why I couldn’t still be running my old Mac Pro. The metal graphics cards, the logic updates etc etc.
> all the hoops they put in place for the developers to update all their plugins.


That upsets me as well. 



gsilbers said:


> nothing so far in Big Sur has been a thing I’m like wow… glad I updated I really needed this. Nope. In logic there are several things that are cool but none of them really needed anything high Sierra didn’t have.



Apple has been super gimmicky since 2011.



gsilbers said:


> it’s this freaking update up the ass I’m tired of.


It's their way to say: "hey! buy the new hot stuff...but wait! there's more...we're concerned about the Planet Earth."



gsilbers said:


> im really hopping Microsoft doesn’t fuk it up with windows 11 and they can be a good competitor to apple.



I don't think there will be W11 -- according to them.



gsilbers said:


> Maybe that way Apple doesn’t do the plan obsolescence so hard core anymore.



Oh, they will. Hardly has Apple ever care about consumers .....without Steve Jobs on board....based on history.



gsilbers said:


> Every new Mac OS bring a lot of bricked hardware and that’s not cool.


And they're shoving a bunch of useless features every iteration --- which is sooo annoying.


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 9, 2021)

And for those thinking of getting intel based macs









Several macOS Monterey Features Unavailable on Intel-Based Macs


While there are many great new features in macOS Monterey, several of them are not available on Intel-based Macs, according to Apple. On the macOS...




www.macrumors.com


----------

